# OC für Android Handys...



## Bamboocha2510 (13. Februar 2010)

*OC für Android Handys...*

Hi habe ein Tool für OC der CPU auf Android Handys gefunden... also overclock oder underclock...

Werds jetzt mal testen, Datei ist im Anhang, Bilder folgen auch noch 
edit: habs installiert, kann jedoch bei meinem Handy (samsung galaxy) nur die min. Frequenz einstellen.. zum OC müsste man Root zugriff haben und das ist mir dann doch zu heikel, vll. habt ihr ja nen Handy mit Root-Zugriff und testet es einfach mal. Lt. dem Autor kann es zu System-Crash kommen, defekte wurden aber noch nicht festgestellt.


----------



## chris070 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*

Bei meinem Magic klappts einwandfrei aber nen Vorteil merkt man nicht


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*

Wtf jz kann man soagr Handy´s OC´n 
Dauert nich mehr lange, bis man auf Handy´s Vmods druff macht


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*

Wenns das jetzt auch noch fürs iPhone/iPod Touch geben würde, dann wär's perfekt...


----------



## d00mfreak (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Hi habe ein Tool für OC der CPU auf Android Handys gefunden... also overclock oder underclock...
> 
> Werds jetzt mal testen, Datei ist im Anhang, Bilder folgen auch noch
> edit: habs installiert, kann jedoch bei meinem Handy (samsung galaxy) nur die min. Frequenz einstellen.. zum OC müsste man Root zugriff haben und das ist mir dann doch zu heikel, vll. habt ihr ja nen Handy mit Root-Zugriff und testet es einfach mal. Lt. dem Autor kann es zu System-Crash kommen, defekte wurden aber noch nicht festgestellt.



Ich nutze setCPU with Profiles. Ich finds ziemlich nützlich. So kann man damit die CPU während dem StandBy runtertakten, und damit etwas Akkulaufzeit gewinnen. Umgekehrt, sollte das Telefon am Netz hängen, kann man der Prozessor hochtakten. Aber, wie bereits gesagt, merkt man in Sachen Geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich was, da eher der Hauptspeicher das Nadelöhr darstellt.

Zumindest beim G1/HTC Dream besteht kein Risiko, da die CPU auf 528MHz ausgelegt ist, sie im normalen Betrieb aber nur mit 384 MHz läuft, um Akku zu sparen. Um das Auszuhebeln, brauchts den Root-Zugang . Gerüchteweise sollen mit Kernelmods schon 780MHZ erreicht worden sein.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*

LOL, ich stelle mir im Moment ein iDumm aka iPhone mit einem LN² Pot vor ^^

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> LOL, ich stelle mir im Moment ein iDumm aka iPhone mit einem LN² Pot vor ^^
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Jo
Handys entwickeln sich echt schon in Richtug PC, besonders durch das iPhone.
Alles mögliche an sinnlosen Programmen, Inet, die UE3 auf nem Handy, welche fürn PC/KOnsolen gemacht wurde, jz kann man die Dinger noch OC´n(ich mein jz net die iPhones^^) usw.... ich will net wissen wo das enden wird!


----------



## Wargrown (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*

N900 ist ja schon fast ein PC.


----------



## Aggro94 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*

wer wohl als erstes die 2 Ghz knackt


----------



## Mexxim (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*

das wird schneller erreicht sein als du denkst, ich geb dem ganzen maximal 1-2 Jahre...


----------



## Topas93 (3. März 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*

Also ichhab ja schon gestutzt als ich den thread namen gesehen habe aber das is ja sehr skuril

Ich bekomme demnächst mein samsung s8000 jet wo es ja das jetdroid projekt gibt hm mal sehen obs gut läuft dessen cpu läuft ja schon auf 800mhz weiß der geier warum


----------



## Iceananas (3. März 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*

also ich muss sagen, die handys haben mittlerweile soviel funktionen, die können ein wenig leistung ruhig vertragen. bin froh dass die handys so mächtig werden.. schreib selbst grad vom smartphone aus..
aber ein großes problem ist der akku, mein smartphone hat zwar ordentlich dampf unter der haube mit 1 ghz, aber nach paar stunden intensivem verbrauch ist schluss. wo bleiben die brennstoffzellen?


----------



## Mojo (3. März 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*



Topas93 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme demnächst mein samsung s8000 jet wo es ja das jetdroid projekt gibt hm mal sehen obs gut läuft dessen cpu läuft ja schon auf 800mhz weiß der geier warum



Du wirst die 800 MHz des CPUs jedoch nicht merken dank dem Betriebssystem. Bis Jetdroid kommt wird es leider auch noch einige Zeit dauern.

Warum sollte man ein Handy nicht OCen? Man übertaktet ja auch CPUs unter zB 800 MHz auch noch. 
Was nur extrem Problematisch werden könnte ist die Hitzeentwicklung. Manche IPhones verkraften ihre Hitze ohne OC schon nicht.


----------



## iUser (4. März 2010)

*AW: OC für Android Handys...*



Iceananas schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen, die handys haben mittlerweile soviel funktionen, die können ein wenig leistung ruhig vertragen. bin froh dass die handys so mächtig werden.. schreib selbst grad vom smartphone aus..
> aber ein großes problem ist der akku, mein smartphone hat zwar ordentlich dampf unter der haube mit 1 ghz, aber nach paar stunden intensivem verbrauch ist schluss. wo bleiben die brennstoffzellen?



Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Wenn ich mein HTC Magic nur selten nutze (was wegen des Berufs leider nicht allzu häufig vorkommt ^^), hält es durchaus seine Woche. Sonst max. 1 1/2 -  2 Tage


----------

